

Show HN: Bloop: Information-theoretically secure, expiring messages - maxjus
https://bloop.mit.edu/

======
maninalift
This appears not to actually solve the hard problems of cryptography. It
simply generates a random key, them XORs your message with it.

The key and the message are independently just random data and don't reveal
anything about the content of the original message (except it's length).

It is a pretty rare case where we cannot transmit messages securely but we are
confident that we can transmit two messages and not have them _both_
intercepted.

If on the other hand you can securely transmit keys that are as big as your
data, you could of course just transmit the data itself.

As such this is a starting point in understanding cryptography rather than a
practical application.

 _I think, please tell me if I am missing something_ _

~~~
maxjus
You would be right -- if the use case for this was transmitting encrypted
information. The reason I made this was mostly for email. Sometimes I want to
send someone a message and not have it exist forever. In that case, you could
send a link to the message along with the key. Then, after n hours, the
message would cease to exist anywhere (assuming the server fulfills its
contract). This works better than having the server just store the whole
message, since now the server gets to be ignorant of the message's content.
Mostly this was a fun little project I wanted to share :)

------
borplk
People holding "Javascript crypto considered harmful" signs marching in 3 .. 2
... 1 ...

